# Detailer in South Wales Required.



## OrangeManDan

I have a friend looking to get his car detailed, it's a 16 plate Subaru Impreza WRX in Black. He bought it damaged so panels have been replaced and some have been sprayed. However, in some areas of the car there are many scratches from where it's been wet sanded (I'm sure this is what he told me). So I have a few questions.

Who is around South Wales in terms of detailers? Don't have to be a big company can be someone starting out as a business but with good rep and quality work.

Will a paint correction rectify these wet sanding scratches? If not, what would he need?

How much would he be looking at for a full detail with paint correction?

I know a guy that has recently started his own detailing business and offers paint correction services. He's trustworthy and reliable and I personally know him. He is across the bridge but my friend seems to be ok with the traveling as I know the person.

He's offering a full detail for £90. Is this reasonable, expensive or about right?


----------



## Welshquattro1

ti22 is in Chepstow and is very good from what I've heard.


----------



## littlejack

Second that. ti22 is outstanding done my BMW a few years ago. Was very please with the results.


----------



## OrangeManDan

littlejack said:


> Second that. ti22 is outstanding done my BMW a few years ago. Was very please with the results.


What did you get done and how much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Welshquattro1

He's on Instagram if you want to check out his work, ti22detailing.


----------



## Summit Detailing

As above, James should be able to look after you, nice chap and excellent standard of workmanship.

Not sure £90 will get you very far though

cheers

Chris


----------



## OrangeManDan

That's great thank you all. I'll suggest to him to pop down there


----------



## littlejack

OrangeManDan said:


> What did you get done and how much did it cost if you don't mind me asking?


Sorry for the late reply. Had a full correction took about 3 days. Cost around £250. But not sure it was a few years and cars ago. Hope this helps.


----------

